# Advertisement Forums > Email Marketing >  How can I setup PowerMTA for Bulk mail sending?

## haishacrown

How can I setup PowerMTA for Bulk mail sending?

----------


## raoemailexpert

You need to install powermta at your server you can also hire someone to do it for you. You can find someone on fiverr or you can also request a quote at smtphelp they also offering some free smtp support.

----------

